# Official Game Thread: Heat @ Chicago 12/13/05 7:30pm WGN/NBALP



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

with my sincerest apologies to mr. denggo, but we need a game thread already!


<center>*Riley Returns*</center>

<center>*Tuesday, December 13th, 2005
7:30 (WGN, NBALP)*









Miami Heat
(11-10)
vs. 








Chicago Bulls
(10-9)


*Starting Lineups:*

    

*vs.*

    



and with thanks to the heat forum and poster *Shaq_Diesel* whom i totally borrowed/stole from. 

mucho thanks and rep points to you from miz


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Miz is pulling a Riley!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

sloth said:


> Miz is pulling a Riley!



it was a desperation move!! i feel dirty.




:laugh:


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

sloth said:


> Miz is pulling a Riley!


lol, haha

i totaly forgot that there was a game today,

i have the bulls schedule calendar...

and the week over there starts
s m t w t f s

and in germany or calendars are
m t w t f s s

so i thaught the game was tomorrow..


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

BenDengGo said:


> lol, haha
> 
> i totaly forgot that there was a game today,
> 
> ...



tell ya what. make us a toronto game thread. tomorrow, wed. @ raptors.

again, apologies, but i needed to get a thread up.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Back to .500 after this one. When teams get a new coach in-season, for the most part, they always pick it up for at least a couple of games before settling down into a routine. I would tend to think with the way that it looks - like a player-designed ouster of Van Gundy - that the Heat will be energized and ready to go for Riley's first game at the helm. Shaq will be motivated to show Riley that he should still be the focal point of the offense and he'll demand (and unfortunatly get) the ball early and often tonight. We've got nothing to throw at Shaq to even attempt to slow him down. It kinda sucks that we're going to be the ones that get Riley's return. Riles still should command the respect of his players (at least in the short term) and they'll all be good little soliders tonight and execute what he wants. He (Riley) has enough prescence to keep those egos in check for a while.

It'd be nice to take one here and spoil Riley's debut, but I just don't see it. This one won't be pretty.

Heat 104
Bulls 86


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

I want a win! I've had three hours sleep - big project went in and there were issues, and I had to take an insurance exam. I need something to cheer me up. 

Of course, those are purely selfish reasons for wanting a win.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

_well at least we're guaranteed to get on SportsCenter_









:|

the only way we beat them is to get the shaqster in foul trouble early and often. but getting any kind of "home court" advantage from the refs, on a night such as this, is very wishful thinking.

i'd like to see wade kept to below his ppg average and an accidental elbow by nocioni on someone.


:angel: 

*blood on the horns!*


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

sloth said:


> Miz is pulling a Riley!


 :biggrin: 

Miami 95
Chicago 88

Wade 27 points / 6 rebounds / 4 assists
Deng 21 points / 12 rebounds


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm feeling an upset.

Bulls 95
Heat 90

Deng 22 pts / 11 reb
Hinrich 20 pts / 7 reb / 9 ast


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Damn I was gonna say.....that sure as hell looks ALOT like my game thread template!

Should be interesting tonight with Riles return to the bench, is Gordon expected to play tonight?


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

> It'd be nice to take one here and spoil Riley's debut, but I just don't see it. This one won't be pretty.


I agree. The NBA Gods will not be happy with a routine home win by the Bulls. In any case the Bulls don't really have an answer for Shaq if he is really ready to play.

Miami 92
Bulls 85


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Should be interesting tonight with Riles return to the bench, is Gordon expected to play tonight?


I haven't heard otherwise, so I believe he is playing.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ben is expected to play.

got the heat feed. 

shaq is starting.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

6-0 start, heat up.

we need to shoot the lights out from three towin this one


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> ben is expected to play.
> 
> got the heat feed.
> 
> shaq is starting.


Shaq starts out on fire, unguardable with 6 straight points, but Sweets and Deng both get him to commit a foul. Nice. He heads to the bench after 3 minutes.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miami on fire and we arent. The score reflects it.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Wade racking up assists early...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

25%, gesss!!!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Haslam has a nice mid-range J. Somebody needs to keep him off his marks.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

let's hope songaila has found his touch.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

so haslem with too much confidence


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

songaila 2-2! 4 pts. Here comes Gordon.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

The foul count keeping us in it.



Hey, I haven't been able to say that all season long


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Zo facial on Tyson.

Blech


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Songiala came to play tonight.

Hope he doesn't become a "key to the game"


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

darlets said:


> The foul count keeping us in it.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I haven't been able to say that all season long


i know! i was thinking i may need to adjust my television.

ooops. kirk just picked up his second foul.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We have twice as many ft attempts than Miami.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

i spoke too soon. !/3 more.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Ben blows the fast break.

Blech.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

I'm hoping for a gordon point explosion tonight. Fingers crossed


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Heat 2-for-6 on free throws. The Bulls will take advantage of that all night if Miami's not careful.

Kirk looking good as usual except for the two fouls.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Off GT on Zo. Nice break for us.

Steal then fast break slam negates that.


Blech.


And Songalia again...twice!

Key to the game, indeed...


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Ben for 3 cuts it to 2


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Key to the game, indeed...


Just hold that thought, and hopefully he'll end 10-10


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I am glad to see Songaila playing well I hope he continues.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Chandler grabs an airball

then Off foul on....The Key to the Game.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Songaila 4-4

rest of Bulls 3-12


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Darius K.T.T.G Songalia


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Songaila 4-4
> 
> rest of Bulls 3-12


Stat of the Game. Darius is keeping us in it for sure. Bulls playing decent D on D-Wade. I like the three-guard lineup of Gordon/Du/Kirk with Songaila/Sweets up front.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Down by only two! Miami cooled down and we warmed up.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

The good:
rebounding is equal
ft's
K.T.T.G's shooting


the bad:
Guarding shaq.
2 fouls on hinrich and sweetney


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

darlets said:


> The good:
> rebounding is equal
> ft's
> K.T.T.G's shooting
> ...


I am worried that Sweeney can't guard Shaq and he will go off on us and Miami will leave us! 

With AD we had someone that could guard him or at least help.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Shaq sinks 2

Deng calls glass but barely hits it in a miss

jump ball controlled miama

Bulls steal

Ben misses

Walker trey


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

darlets said:


> Darius K.T.T.G Songalia


so awesome.

K*2T*G


:rock:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Wade sits with 6 assists

Tyson slam, cuts it to 6


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Ben's best pass is his bounce pass to a post player. He makes that one with great accuracy.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> I am worried that Sweeney can't guard Shaq and he will go off on us and Miami will leave us!
> 
> With AD we had someone that could guard him or at least help.


Was a bit different when we had AD or curry body him and chandler double him.

I think you're quite right to be worried. I think if they (shaq particularly) put the foot down we have no hope of going with them.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Chandler 4 rebounds 2 blocks. So far so good.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

our bench has 15 of our 27 pts.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

darlets said:


> Was a bit different when we had AD or curry body him and chandler double him.
> 
> I think you're quite right to be worried. I think if they (shaq particularly) put the foot down we have no hope of going with them.


I don't know. Shaq always killed us, even when Curry was here. If memory serves, Eddy had one big game against him in LA, and after that got completely annihilated every time...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

OT: Hawks on the verge of beating Cleveland soundly.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

It would be great if the Bulls could hold a team under 90 points once and a while.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

At least we're a 3rd quarter team.

Oh wait...


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Tyson you piece of a crap, if you can't grab a rebound when no one is around you then you're worthless


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

This sucks, I just turned off my Super Nintendo after getting home, and since it has to be turned on channel 3, since it uses RF, I just start scrolling up to fox and see a Heat player on the tv. So then I go to tell my dad that the Bulls are on tv tonight, and then I come back, and bam, end of half.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

no pbp? I'll do it I guess.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Haslem 17 footer. Good. 60-50 3rd q 8:19 left


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Shaq hookshot. MISS 

Noc boards.

Duhon to Sweetney off the block. turnaround bank shot GOOD!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Payton for three. MISS. Hinrich crossed over Payton. pass to Noc and back to Kirk. payton fouls Hinrich. 2nd on the team.
60-52 Bulls.

pass to Gordon down low. baseline. beautiful layup off the glass. GOOD! wow. 

missed the FT.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Haslem to Shaq inside. layup. GOOD.
Holding foul on Haslem. His fourth..
62-54 Heat 3rd q 6:22 left.

Gordon off a screen. quick shot. MISS Fitch with the board.

Payton up on downlow to Shaq down on the block. behind the back pass to Wade for the slam over Kirk.

Duhon with the ball. stirpped by Wade. Duhon recovers. Gordon dribbles. down low to an open Noc in the corner for three. MISS

64-54 5:20 left


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

So you see fellas, Mr. Jay Mariotti always writes a Bulls article before a game he thinks the Bulls won't win.

Would anyone rather have Riley on our sideline as opposed to Skiles?


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

64-54 6 minutes to go in the 3rd

hmmmmmm, hopefully we can close it back up before the 4th


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Has Songaila been back in the game since his hot start?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Anderson to Gary Payton. Anderson baseline. shot MISS.

Pargo bankshot GOOD!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

jbulls said:


> Has Songaila been back in the game since his hot start?


I dont think he has.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Fitch for three. ariball. oob Sweetney. Heat ball.

Walker jumper. MISS. ARIBALL.

Pargo brings it up. to Hinrich behind the back. Sweetney a long jumper. in and out.

Fitch jumper. MISS. Hinrich to Gordon on his left. back to Hinrich. for three. MISS.
64-56 4:00


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

37% shooting.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Payton to an open Walker thre. MISS.

Pargo rises for a jumper. over Fitch. GOOD> 64-58.

Fith to Walker. off the dribble. over Tyson MISS but fouled.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

screen rolled to Chandler. Chandler with a dunk try. blocked by Zo.

65-58 2:43 left.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

It would be nice if our fouls could be this evenly distributed every game...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Here comes Songaila. 

Pargo is shooting pretty good.


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

Duhon 1-6
Hinrich 3-10
Gordon 3-7
Deng 2-8

:dead:


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

JP heating up?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Tyson fouled and going to the line. splits a pair.

67-61

Mourning misses a point blank layup. 

Gordon slips. Pargo fouled on a shot. foul on Fitch defending the shot. will shoot two.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We are still shooting awful but yet we are still in the game.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Pargo makes both FT's. 67-63 Heat.

Wade to Mouring to Walker. fadeaway. GOOD
69-63. Pargp crossovers. to Songaila. to Hinrich. The runner. MISS. will shoot two.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

How on earth are we only down six?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

clank. Kirk misses the first.
misses the second.. gets his own board. Hinrich a jumper. Airball. Pargo saves. to Gordon.

to Songaila in the corner. for two. GOOD!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Wade and Hinrich tangle. jumpball!!!!

whoever wins this jumpball was the better draft pick!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bulls win the jumpball!!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Down by only 4.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

KIRK WINS! :biggrin: 

Bulls go into the 4th down only four, very nice!


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

When shaq comes back in, Tyson or someone else needs to run him on all defensive boards, need to tire the big boy down.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Fitch brings it up. Hinrich Pargo Gordon. Songaila Chandler in.

Shaq. turnaround floater. MISS.

Hinrich brings it up.
Songaila off a screen jumper MISS>


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Wade pull up jumper. GOOD.

Hinrich up top to Gordon. Songaila drives and gets fouled before the shot. Foul is on Walker.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Misses the first FT. What is up with these missed FT's???


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Wade and Hinrich tangle. jumpball!!!!
> 
> whoever wins this jumpball was the better draft pick!


lol


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Awww, that's bogus


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Makes the second. 13 pts for Darius.

Fitch brings it up against Gordon. Gordon almost steals it. payton pulls up for the jumper GOOD.

73-66 4th 10:21.

Chandler steals the ball. for three. Wade blocked it.

Wade runs to the other end and calls timeout before going out of bounds.

Skiles is PISSED!!!!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Sup guys, just came home from an Electromagnetic Fields and Waves final, and I can't feel my face.
Of course, also don't get the Bulls down here.

How we lookin tonight?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Andersen inbounds. to Paytron. to Wade. pass to Shaq on the block. lays it in and good.

Hinrich brings it up. tries to pass baseline and stolen by Payton.

Payton to Walker. to Wade to Walker. into Shaq.doesn't go in. Gordon boards. Gordon drives and loses it. Foul on the Bulls. on Tyson. first team foul in the fourth.

8:57 left 75-66 in the fourth.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

uggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. LEE


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

evalam23 said:


> When shaq comes back in, Tyson or someone else needs to run him on all defensive boards, need to tire the big boy down.


I just got home and the first thing I see is Shaq schooling him pretty severely.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

foul changed to Ben Gordon. offense foul so no team foul.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Payton to a cutting Wade. layup good.

Gordon to Pargo back to Gordon. to Songaila baseline. long jumper. GOOD.

77-68 8:14 left

Wade to Shaq. back to Walker. for three. GOOD.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich for three. GOOD!. hopefully he gets it going. 

Wade over Hinrich. MISS. Tip good by Shaq.

Pargo sets it up. to Hinrich. to Pargo for three. SWISH!!!! 82-74. BUlls.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Shaq turnaround jumper. over Tyson. Tyson smothers him.

Hinrich a pass to a cutting Gordon. Gordon mishandlers the ball.

O'neal alleyoop from Payton. GOOD. 84-74. 


SOngaila pass to Gordon. bobbles. Bulls recover. Songaila back to Hinrich for three. GOOD! 84-77.

offensive foul on Wade.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

go bulls!!!!! Where's the K.T.T.G?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kirk took the charge.

Kirk Jekyll and Hyde continues. playing very well on both ends after the dead ball timeout.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Like it or not, we're going to have to win this win three pointers and jumpers. Payton, Shaq, and Walker are having their way with us.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich brings it up. to Songaila to Tyson on the block. to Deng inside the paint and gets blocked and fouled. will shoot 2.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

ot:Kings won in Minny with Wells 3point buzzer beater and at San A ntonio Duncan till now has 1-11 free throws!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

makes the first. and misses the second.

Tyson boards.

Pargo alleyoop to a rising Deng. Stolen by Haslem

Tyson captures an airball by Wade

Hinrich outside to Darius. for two. GOOD!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

84-80 Heat.

Wade jumper. MISS. ZO outboards two Chicago players. lays it in. GOOD

Hinrich baseline to Deng to outside Hinrich for three. GOOD!!!! He's feeling it!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

86-83. 15-3 run.


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

Zo was like celebrating a championship after that basket.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Frankensteiner said:


> Zo was like celebrating a championship after that basket.


He does that all the time, and no one will comment on it because they don't want to ruin the goodwill generated by his kidney recovery.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Frankensteiner said:


> Zo was like celebrating a championship after that basket.


 He's pumping his teammates up. He's all heart and other vital organs


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Payton to Wade. to Posey for three. GOOD!

Duhon brings it up to Songaila. to Deng. cuts and dishes to Darius. drives and goaltending on Mourning.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich to Duhon in the corner. Deng turnaround jumper GOOD 89-97. Heat 2:30 left. timeout Miami. full


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

never say die.

welcome back mr. riley!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Payton inbounds to Wade. Wade pass to Haslem. to Shanden. to Shaq downlow. turnaround layup. MISS>


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

splits FT's Duhon grabs it .

Hinrich to Songaila screen Roll. to Tyson and he's stripped.

Shaq runs the floor and dunks it.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

please keep the scores coming, one of the sites I'm on still thinks it's the third.


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

Tyson Chandler = the worst hands in basketball... maybe of all-time.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Wow Chandler sucks.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

92-87 Heat 1:54 left.

Tyson just flat out dropped the ball. UGH.

Hinrich to Gordon. jumper GOOD!


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

WHY ISNT GORDON ON!!!! :curse:


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

My bad  
GO BULLS


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Haslem jumper good??

Gordon baseline miss. Deng boards. to Hinrich for three. GOOOD!!!! RING IT UP.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Wade to Haslem. to POsey back to Wade.

Wade jumper GOOD. wow


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

96-92 48.7 secs left...tough one.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

I really dig watching Dwaynes game. So smooth...so deadly.

Lets go get the win Bulls!


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

go bulls.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich brings it up. around a screen. bounce pass to Tyson for the dunk. GOOD!

96-94 Payton brings it up. Haslem. pro steps layup. MISS fouled.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

So we probaly lose this game because Chandler dropped the ball.....


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Haslem gets the first.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

makes both. Hinrich brings it up. Shaq fouls Hinrich. then he makes the running three after the play.

Hinrich fouled again by Wade this time. 98-94 11.3 left


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

damn!!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich makes both FT's. 98-96 10.0 secs left

Payton fouled by Hinrich.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Payton splits the FT's!!!
Songaila boards.timeout Bulls


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Hopefully Chandler doesn't shoot a 2 pointer coming up here.....


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Gordon time
Hinrich Time
K.T.T.G time

I don't care someone hit a three.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

the ball to ben plz!!!!!!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

This can be the best win of the year or worst

Hinrich inbounds to Songaila. back to Hinrich. Hinrich misses the first FT.

Duhon in.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

makes the second. Wade is fouled. foul on Chris. 99-97 6.9 secs. no timeouts.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

missed the first.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Wade makes the second. Deng inbounds to Tyson.

frickin too many three point candidates on the floor. Deng has to shoot the three. MISSES and the Bulls lose.......no!!!! oh wells


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*ouch!*


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

A cold shooting Luol Deng was the best shot we could get?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Deng was defended well by Posey. Posey, nice defender, makes threes


----------



## FreeSpeech101 (Jul 30, 2004)

Hey, we played a Shaq-led team pretty tough. Not a bad game from our Bulls. Hit the FT's guys!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Great game!

We're one player away....


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

The Krakken said:


> A cold shooting Luol Deng was the best shot we could get?


 Our team has to be weaned off the Skiles timeout, draw one up for us coach mentality. But ultimately you can blame Skiles. Tyson shouldn't have gotten that inbounds pass.

That play doomed from the beginning when the Bulls didn't know who was going to inbound it.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Encouraging that Shaq tore us apart and the Bulls still took it right to the end. Much better efforts than the Shaq/Heat games last year.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Our team has to be weaned off the Skiles timeout, draw one up for us coach mentality. But ultimately you can blame Skiles. Tyson shouldn't have gotten that inbounds pass.
> 
> That play doomed from the beginning when the Bulls didn't know who was going to inbound it.


Yeah, well, why did Gordon and Hirnich run up court away from the ball, particularly Hinrich? Where was he going?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

They probably should have beaten us handily. Their FT% was actually worse than us. .593. 16-27 to our .667 24-36


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Great comeback but fall just a little short. 4th straight home loss but it's been a tough home stretch..

Detroit
Dallas
LA Lakers (which have been playing better of late)
Miami (with Shaq back and he makes the difference)

So I'm not that worried about these home games. I do realize that in 2 to 3 years, we will be better than the Heat. Shaq, Mourning, and Payton aren't getting any younger. I believe this and next year are their best chances to win it all. 

Great game though and this game shows how important Shaq is to the Heat.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

This team lives and dies by the 3


Also saw Tyson give up a few 4 point swings that really screwed us, very frustrating


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

i thought skiles could've ridden the hot hand of K*2T*G a whole lot more. 8/9 shooting. only 21 minutes.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Yeah, well, why did Gordon and Hirnich run up court away from the ball, particularly Hinrich? Where was he going?


 I think they all wanted to get ready to shoot the three. either way, it wasnt a play


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Skiles says we overall played very well


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Riley postgame on ESPN and CSN, complimentary of Skiles, how he gets his team ready to play and in shape, and that the 3 quick guards (Hinrich, Gordon, Pargo) get on you


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> I think they all wanted to get ready to shoot the three. either way, it wasnt a play


Yeah, well, somebody's got to get them the ball. With six and a fraction seconds, this possession should be no different than any other. The point guard, Kirk in this case, should come get the ball. He shouldn't need a play call to know that.

He played a good fourth quarter though, minus the miss of the crucial FT.


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

Jib points for Duhon and Kirk holding Wade to a season-low 14 points on 6-17 shooting (although having Shaq handle some of that scoring has something to do with it).


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Yeah, well, somebody's got to get them the ball. With six and a fraction seconds, this possession should be no different than any other. The point guard, Kirk in this case, should come get the ball. He shouldn't need a play call to know that.


Can't be too hard on the kid...he's not exactly a 'seasoned veteran'. This is one of those mistakes that he'll build off of to do 1000 things the right way in the future.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Yeah, well, somebody's got to get them the ball. With six and a fraction seconds, this possession should be no different than any other. The point guard, Kirk in this case, should come get the ball. He shouldn't need a play call to know that.
> 
> He played a good fourth quarter though, minus the miss of the crucial FT.


 well Skiles said the opposite of what I said. 

postgame comments


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

good game...I think JWill makes quite a difference in a game like this with your solid guardplay, keeps Fitch out of the game tonight.

Still, you played well and had a chance to win at the end, only thing you could ask for is the win...


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Sleep overcame me and I didn't make it through the first half. Missed a good game, darn it.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

Good game but disappointing

Why does it always take a month or more for skiles to start playing Pargo. I know we have a ton of small guards but Pargo can be very useful, especially when Ben doesn't have it going. 


I expect the Heat to go on a bit of a tear now that Shaq is back.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

CHICAGO, Dec. 14 (Ticker) -- Interim Miami Heat coach Pat Riley made sure the offense went through Shaquille O'Neal early and often. 

O'Neal collected a season-high 30 points and seven rebounds in his second game back from an ankle injury as the Heat posted a narrow, 100-97 victory over the Chicago Bulls. 

Also the Heat's president, Riley was returning to the sidelines because Stan Van Gundy resigned on Monday for family reasons. It was Riley's first game coaching since the 2002-03 season. 

After Miami forced a turnover, Dwyane Wade found O'Neal in the lane on a fast break for thunderous one-handed dunk with 1:54 remaining in the fourth quarter that opened a 92-87 lead. O'Neal scored 17 points in the second half. 

The score was 94-89 before Chicago's Kirk Hinrich drilled a deep 3-pointer from the top of the key. On the ensuing play, Wade nailed a jumper as the shot clock was expiring with 48 seconds left to give Miami a 96-92 lead. 

After Hinrich split a pair of free throws to get Chicago within 99-97 with six seconds left, the Bulls immediately fouled Wade, who failed to put the game out of reach after sinking just 1-of-2 from the line. 

Chicago guard Luol Deng had a chance to send the contest to overtime but missed a 3-pointer as time expired. 

Antoine Walker and Wade scored 14 points apiece and Payton added 10 for Miami, which held a dominating 42-16 advantage in points in the paint. Alonzo Mourning collected 11 points and grabbed 12 rebounds in 20 minutes. 

Hinrich scored 13 of his 24 points in the second half and Darius Songaila added 19 off the bench for the Bulls, who have lost eight of the last nine meetings against Miami. Chicago was 1-of-11 from the arc at halftime before making 6-of-11 in the second half.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

McGraw's game story: http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/bulls.asp?id=131825



> When it was over, the Bulls were ruing all the shots they missed early in the game. Songaila was one exception. He swished 8 of 9 field-goal attempts for a season-high 19 points.
> 
> “It was amazing how many open shots we had,” Skiles said. “We looked at it at halftime. We missed 8 shots inside the (3-point line) that we didn’t have a person within three or four feet of us.”
> 
> “I’m real discouraged,” Hinrich said. “We’ve been struggling in this building. But I think at least tonight we gave the effort that was needed to be in the game. They’re a really talented team. They’ve got a lot of weapons. We just didn’t make enough shots.”


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

Pat Riley is just the interim coach? I thought he had taken over for good.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

I thought the bulls played a great game (minus numerous missed wide open shots.. DUU... wth is skiles doing... we need gordon out there)

the bulls really played solid defense, on everyone including shaq, even though he got 30 pts

Tyson I have to say did a very solid job on Shaq... all he could have done and made him miss quite a few point blank shots and was able to stay in the game without too much foul trouble

but skiles needs to play gordon more


----------

